# Knitting machines at Joann's Fabric



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been thinking about buying one of those incredible sweater machines at Joann's Fabric store & wonder if they are worth the $179.99 for the machine. Would appreciate your help thanks, Jane


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I would also like the answer.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

bonniebb said:


> I would also like the answer.


Me, too!


----------



## terrywebster (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering if you can use one of their coupons when buying this?


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have been thinking about buying one of those incredible sweater machines at Joann's Fabric store & wonder if they are worth the $179.99 for the machine. Would appreciate your help thanks, Jane


I have one and don't like it for a number of reasons:

1. can't use fine yarn on it, smallest would be worsted weight
2. much manipulation of stitches unless you are just making a plain square blanket
3. don't find it "relaxing" as hand knitting, handknitting you can pick up at anytime, this you cannot, you need to set it up and machine takes room.
4. I found it rather frustrating.... hard to do ribbing on it.

I much prefer my handknitting, slower but more satisfying to me. That is just my opinion though, others may love it.

Sharon


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

my opinion would be to use the $179 and buy yarn instead!!!
:-D


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are lots of things that can be done on one of those knitting machines. I know it is not as portable as hand knitting but for plain knitting it is a lot quicker.

I made this blanket and sweater on one of those machines. Check Diana Sullivan and Roberta Kelly's utube videos.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had both plastic bed machines and metal bed machines...I have to suggest that I would prefer to use my money to buy good used metal bed knitting machines. They are sturdy, most parts are replaceable and even tho many of these are not made today, there are plenty of parts around... I own several machines (they are as addicting as knitting supplies or sewing machines) and my favorites are my brother standard (fine yarns, only a few years old, standard carriage, intarsia carriage, punchcard capabilities and other things available, just not my interest)and a Studio bulky (all yarns up to bulkies, 30 or forty yrs old, standard carriage, intarsia carriage, punchcard capabilities, also other things available, but not for me). The bulky cost me 180 WITH shipping, the brother was a few hundred...I have a singer WITH ribber that was also around 350 WITH shipping. You have to be patient, and shop carefully, waiting for the right bargain on ebay (where all my machines came from). 

Having said that, My plastic bed machine (brother lk150) was all I had for 20 years and I made many sweaters and a LOT of yardage on it, handknitting the ribs, hanging on the machine and knitting a yard of 'knit fabric'...then cutting and sewing the sweaters on my sewing machine. The limitations described here were MINE, not the machine's. 

There is a group on Facebook called Bond Knitting Machine Users...there you can find a great group of dedicated Bond owners. They share information, pattern sources, lessons, and support. They are the group to learn from if the Bond is what you are considering. Any machine is only as good as your operator and I have seen many lovely things made on these machines. They also have one really interesting benefit. Only the Bond machines can be hooked together to provide extra wide width and therefore extra wide material. A lot of the users on FB mention finding whole or part machines at yard sales and adding them onto their existing machines. They can also be used for small projects with just part of the bed, as well. 

Only you can decide which type of machine is good for you and your needs. The money is a wash, you CAN find good metal machines for less, but not that much less, and you have to know what you want to do with it. Also, both machines have a learning curve but there are lots of tapes on Youtube, including many 'full course' series by really good teachers. Go to youtube, watch a few people and see what looks good to you, but watch more than one, they are all different and use different machines for different lessons. Some of my favorite teachers are,(strictly personal recommendations) Cynthia Ogden, Diana Sullivan, Cheryl Brunette and Roberta Kelley...but search for a name and then look carefully at their list of videos, many of them teach both hand and machine knitting so you will have to make sure you are in the right groove. You will see beautifully simple and beautifully ornate products being produced on BOTH types of machines...


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Buy it when you have a 50% off coupon, or get one on ebay. They are often on ebay brand new, although I really like by used Bond best. The online videos and facebook groups are very helpful. It uses worsted weight yarns which are the kind JoAnn's sells. There is a learning curve, as with any craft. I made many hats, scarfs, and some sweaters with mine.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Well said, deemail - I totally agree with you! Personally I sent my Bond back and for about the same money got a metal bed machine on craigslist that did patterning. I was never sorry I bought the metal bed.  Ann


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone as I considered buying one to make more things for charity. Guess I might save more money to buy a better one.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 2 of the Bond Ultimate Sweater machines. I love mine, however, i personally would not pay that much for a plastic bed machine. I used a 50% off coupon when i purchased mine. Just my opinion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I have 2 of the Bond Ultimate Sweater machines. I love mine, however, i personally would not pay that much for a plastic bed machine. I used a 50% off coupon when i purchased mine. Just my opinion.


Thanks as I appreciate your input!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Well said, deemail - I totally agree with you! Personally I sent my Bond back and for about the same money got a metal bed machine on craigslist that did patterning. I was never sorry I bought the metal bed.  Ann


me either, I had one problem with my lk150 plastic bed and that was that the needle fingers got brittle over time and began to break off....I stress that this was NOT a Bond, it was a brother plastic bed and truthfully, none of the bond owners that have contributed to their blog area have ever mentioned this problem for them. But for me, it meant my knitting area got narrower and narrower, so all in all, I have been happiest with my metal beds... I took a wonderful intarsia lesson from Cynthia Ogden on the Bond User's site and am really enjoying getting some practice on more advanced techniques. In addition, she was teaching on a Bond, I was following on my Studio bulky, and then did the entire thing over again on my Brother standard...most of the things demonstrated on youtube can be used for almost any machine as soon as you know your machine well enough to know what "Their buttons translate to you on Your machine".

:thumbup:


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Morning Jane

In short. Save your money even with the 50% off it is not worth the hassle and aggravation. The USMs are made with cheap plastic pieces that are joined with a metal rod and a nut and bolt. This allows for a very loose joining, add this to the fact that the clamps to mount it to a table can only be used on the ends, no support in the middle. This allows the machine to twist in the middle if your project has any weight to it thus putting stress on the ends causing them to crack and break.

You must buy a spray from their web site or elsewhere or the cheaper than cheap sponge strips used to keep the needles in place will shred with in an hour. Something they do not tell you in the book, or numerous videos.

I bought two USMs and in 3 months I used all of one to replace the broken pieces on the other. 

Sorry to hear about the others Brother breaking but you must consider this. Most of the machines made by Brother/Knitking, Studio/Singer/Knitmaster etc are well over 20 yrs old and this is always a possibility if the machines were not cared for before you bought them. But are still better constructed than a USM.

Most plastic knitters are considered HOBBY KNITTERS and are best for those who just want to sit, knit a few rows walk away and come back later or work on small projects, no real weight.

If this sounds like what you want to do and want to use yarn at you local store then a Hobby Knitter will be great for a beginner. If you would also like to knit with finer yarn you can get a Brother 350/390. They are called convertibles as they allow you to change out the needle beds to knit either 4.5 or 9 mm knitting. Just remember just like the BONDs you have to do all the pattern manipulation by hand for anything other than plain Knit stitch.

If you want to be able to knit something with some bulky weight or sit and knit a complete piece without stopping then a metal machine is a better bet. There are plenty of machines out there that will pattern or require hand manipulation that can handle your needs. 

Sorry I meant to keep it short.

Hope this helps

Robert


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

No. I would not buy it. Go on eBay or Craig's list or [email protected] and you can find a good metal machine that will do so much more from Around $200 and up.
Read at about knitting machines.com about the different machines out there. There are dealers who sell used machines also.


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

The Bond was very frustrating. 
I got an LK 150 on ebay brand new (was in storage in some dealers closet for about 20 years...LOL, but new in the box) for less than what JoAnn is selling the Bond for. Love, love the LK 150. Or, wait and get that metal bed.  lots of nice bargains on ebay!


----------



## nvfarrow (Jun 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have been thinking about buying one of those incredible sweater machines at Joann's Fabric store & wonder if they are worth the $179.99 for the machine. Would appreciate your help thanks, Jane


Hello. I own the machine. It's true, you can only use worsted but with patience, you can do lots. In two days, I made a sweater for a little boy with a picture of Bob the Builder's face on the front. It was undoubtedly the most beautiful piece I've ever made. I had tried by hand to do it but I was a novice at the time and my tension was way too tight and it was a mess. I took it out, worked all night, and made it happen. I like to hand knit the ribbing because I feel the machine is too loose. But it works.

I mostly use it for blankets. I have no attention span to make them but I make mainly baby items, so blankets are a must some times. I simple, no-fancy baby blanket works up in about an hour after you get the hang of it. I then finish the edging by hand. I do t use it much but it comes in handy in a pinch.

Lastly, when I bought it, years ago, it's was $129 and I used a 50% coupon.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it depends on your money situation! I started with the bond! made a ton of stuff learned alot. And when the timing was right I knew I wanted a metal bed machine and then purchased a few of them.
So with that I learned I wanted to continue knitting by machine and gained a ton of experience from that. The bond can be very fussy but also can produce alot of very nice stuff. Private message me and I can give you more information on my old bond. And why I selected the machines I bought.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Also I have a few to home!


----------



## Lmdwf (Aug 7, 2013)

I used to make all the baby hats for the babies at my labor and delivery job. I could knit (with the baby yarn) a rectangle in about 90 seconds. These I would take to work at night, and when it was slow, crochet an edging, then sew up the side, and then gather the top. Super cute and fast! this was the perfect project for a machine, the body was done quickly, and the finishing was the "take along" part!

Lisa


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Had one, returned it because couldn't make it work The carriage was getting stuck. Bought a used one and it is sitting on a shelf. Then got an LK150 That one worked well. The metal ones I got later are very good and much easier to work with. 

However, as others have said, there are many people who make Bond machines work and make very nice clothing. Can't hurt to try. Especially if you get it with a discount coupon.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

The Bond machines are difficult to knit with and very finicky. Just watch them being used on some UTubes.

I agree with the others. Spend a bit more for a metal knitting machine that's in good condition. Better to buy from local Craig's list, so you can see if it's in good condition.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

tarrwb said:


> Good Morning Jane
> 
> In short. Save your money even with the 50% off it is not worth the hassle and aggravation. The USMs are made with cheap plastic pieces that are joined with a metal rod and a nut and bolt. This allows for a very loose joining, add this to the fact that the clamps to mount it to a table can only be used on the ends, no support in the middle. This allows the machine to twist in the middle if your project has any weight to it thus putting stress on the ends causing them to crack and break.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert as this type of info is what I'm seeking before buying this machine as I want to knit for charity so will need something sturdy.

Many thanks, Jane


----------



## nvfarrow (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, thanks Robert. Even though I have had success with my plastic machine, this was very good to know should someone ask me about it in the future. ...learn something new every day!


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

I have used a Bond plastic-bed machine, without problems, but when could afford to,I switched to a metal-bed Brother machine and prefer that, now. However, as mentioned above, there are so many people who use Bond machines, that they have groups and websites, and special you-tube videos for how-tos on a Bond machine. Only you can decide which is best for you.
If you are serious about buying a Bond at Jo-Anne's, they have a 50% off coupon right now that is good through this Sunday--I believe it comes from their Facebook page. 
Good luck with whatever you decide to get!


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I started with the bond and after three years I decided to buy metal bed. I like my bond and wished that I kept it. I got a standard silvereed amd a bulky brother clone. Just bought an sk 140 to replace the bond. The bond made me decide to buy a metal bedbpunch card machines. I got bored usimg the bond after using it for three years.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

get it cheaper check craigslist.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an old Bond from the 80's which I much prefer to the new Bonds. I also have three LK100 machines and a Bulky 8 with ribber. With the Bond, you can connect full beds and/or extension beds to be able to knit on any number of needles. You also can use another carraige on the opposite end to knit stripes or slip stitch. I haven't tried this on the new Bond, and don't know if it will work.

I like my LK100 for plain knitting and cables as well, It also has a guage dial on the carraige and can accomodate seversl yarn weights. The Bulky 8 with ribber can do most anything and is well liked by it's owners. It is new to me and while I like it's set up, I haven't used it enough to comment on it.

As others have said it all depends on what you want the machine to do for you. I suggest you go on Ebay and look at the machines and prices for them. Another site is FORSALE [email protected] (not sure re capitals). Get an idea of what you are looking for, and pm Kate Wood
who is on our machine knitting site. She is very familiar with many kinds of machines and can better advise you. You need to know the parts of the machine to make sure they are all there, and if the sponge bar is functioning. 

I hope you find what you are looking for. My machines were bought on Ebay and some were given to me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitnut86 said:


> I have one and don't like it for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. can't use fine yarn on it, smallest would be worsted weight
> 2. much manipulation of stitches unless you are just making a plain square blanket
> ...


I've always done my ribbing by hand and then put it on the machine needles. The machine is a huge time-saver when doing plain stockinette stitch, which tends to bore me to tears :~).


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Sam that's why I think I don't really focus on hand knitting, is I get bored with it quickly, not to mention my guages are off, big loops, too tight, big end loops, keep dropping stitches. lol


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your in put.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

knitnut86 said:


> I have one and don't like it for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. can't use fine yarn on it, smallest would be worsted weight
> 2. much manipulation of stitches unless you are just making a plain square blanket
> ...


To add to Sharon above reasons add this: You will need a straight surface for the machine to work correctly. Too many drawbacks, for the amount being spent and the time learning to make it work.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a Bond sweater machine and I use sport&DK wt and up to light bulky wt yarn. They all work Wonderfully!! I think it is a Wonderful Beginners knitting machine. (I got mine on Ebay for 99.00 shipping included. It has the bed extension included and was NIB! It included the video and a couple of extra bond knitting mags along with the instruction/beginners booklet. U will need to buy the Ribber too. I'm glad I am starting with it but someday I hope to have one of those punch card machines when I grow up. LOL!


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

You made these on a knitting machine! I love them! I just got lucky enough to purchase several machines from someone and am trying to learn them now. Where did you find the bably slippers, those are adorable and I love the round blanket too. How long did it take you to learn to knit on a machine?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Bond.....If interested....PM me..


----------

